# Reformed/Puritan Audio Books?



## Ex-Baptist (Mar 15, 2004)

Does anyone know a good source for Reformed/Puritan works on Audio? I could get a lot more reading in if had them on CD.


----------



## Scott (Mar 15, 2004)

Sermonaudio.com has some reformed books online, mainly frmo Still Waters Revival books. This does not mean that I endorse SWRB, but they publish some good stuff.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Scott, I will check them out.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 15, 2004)

I thought about doing that myself.

I have a number of excellent books onthe Christian life that I would simply like to read and then put them into audio format. HMMMMMM....more to put on the plate that is already full!


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2004)

Go to sermonaudio.com

They have some Edwards sermons, as well as some other works online (I think some Baxter, for example).


----------

